# Windows XP To Be Retired April 2014



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Windows XP is more than a decade old, but it is still the second most popular operating system used. The main reason is that XP has one of best combinations of power and simplicity. Plus, many people are simply used to it after all these years. But all good things come to an end. Microsoft says Windows XP's end-of-life date will be April 8, 2014. After that, Microsoft will no longer provide customer service or security updates for Windows XP. To learn more about this issue and find out what you need to do, please see the following article:
www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=14405&page=1#sthash.00rLP4so.dpuf


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The loss of O/S security support next year is the only reason I bought this Windows 8 desktop.

After only 3 weeks and help from some recent Computer World articles I have this hunk of junk stripped to basic PC functionality with no smartphone style metro screen and a menu format similar to XP.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Whoop De Do! Does that mean I have to give up Windows 3.1 or stop buying laptops with XP installed? Come to think about it, I've never relied on Microsoft support. I wouldn't be surprised if there's life after Microsoft.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Then why do they still want $100 for it if you can find it?
I won't use 7 or 8 and I detest vista.
I will remain with XP until it loses internet capability like 98 did.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes all good things must come to an end. This doesn't mean your computer will stop working, just means that from that date on your at risk while being on the internet. Just means that from that date forward no more updates to plug any holes that a bad guy might be able to find. And you then take a risk that your computer can be comprised that is all. So it would be the best for those that have XP that at that time get a newer version or a different machine, and keep that one OFF the Internet.
Windows 7 is now taking over the top spot away from XP as being the most used OS from Windows. So Windows 7 is where its at in 2014 and beyond.
Course I don't really care as I have a Mac. And keep up will All the new versions of their OS X's. LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Old News, but as Nevada says, your computer will not stop working. Keep a good security suite on it, don't go to any sites that are notorious for downloading malware (porn, get rich quick, etc) and you'll be fine.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Old News, but as Nevada says, your computer will not stop working. Keep a good security suite on it, don't go to any sites that are notorious for downloading malware (porn, get rich quick, etc) and you'll be fine.


Well that is not the only thing. If some Hacker finds a vulnerability in that computer any amount ofd virus protection or going to "safe sites" is not going to protect you.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Old News, but as Nevada says, your computer will not stop working. Keep a good security suite on it, don't go to any sites that are notorious for downloading malware (porn, get rich quick, etc) and you'll be fine.


I expect someone to maintain XP. Heck, there are 3rd party hobbyists still maintaining Win98. I don't know how safe it is, but it's available.

But Microsoft announced today that they will be releasing a more user friendly update for Windows 8.

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/technolog/microsoft-retools-windows-8-address-gripes-6C9813861

They're not saying exactly what it will have in it, but it's supposed to be more user friendly.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Jeffery said:


> Windows XP is more than a decade old, but it is still the second most popular operating system used. The main reason is that XP has one of best combinations of power and simplicity.


I was always my favorite of the Windows systems. The new Win 8 is really awful. I haven't upgraded a computer in like 4yrs because I saw my DH Win8. I don't even know what they are on now? Probably Win 12 or something???


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> I was always my favorite of the Windows systems. The new Win 8 is really awful. I haven't upgraded a computer in like 4yrs because I saw my DH Win8. I don't even know what they are on now? Probably Win 12 or something???


I think it's Winsux.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

My plan is to stay with Windows 7 until it becomes a problem. That should certainly be a few more years. If it becomes difficult to find hardware with Win7 drivers then I'm have to make alternate plans for myself. I'll consider Win8, but I'll also consider a Linux workstation.


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

I switched to Kubuntu and have been very happy with it. Got tired of the constant hassle with Windows after XP.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

I switched to Linux back in 2004. Most of my machines dual-boot so I still have access to XP, Vista and Win...but I really never use MS stuff anymore. Sure, there is a learning curve, but you can do amazing things with patched together machines bringing new life to old hardware. Between work and home, I probably have 10 laptops, desktops and servers that I admin...I haven't picked a virus or malware off of a machine or had update issues in a very long time. 

All of that said, for those familiar with Ubuntu, I simply hate the Unity interface and have moved things over to Mate...the fork of Gnome. I liken this move by Ubuntu similar to the move between XP or Vista and Win...except you typically have more choices running Linux.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TacticalTrout said:


> servers that I admin...I haven't picked a virus or malware off of a machine or had update issues in a very long time.


Just so nobody gets the wrong idea from that, you still need to update Linux and Linux packages to patch security holes and bugs. That's particularly true for servers that are exposed to the Internet 24/7. There are some nasty rootkits & worms out there, and hackers will attempt brute force attacks against any machine they discover. You need to run security software, scan your clients' FTP sites for viruses & old applications with vulnerabilities, and update your server application packages regularly.

Don't let anybody tell you that Linux is free from viruses or hacking intrusions. Linux operators have to take security seriously.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It took years for Microsoft to fix that crappy Vista and then they went to Win 7 which I think is horrible in the way it hides files. I've got files I can't find even with a search and thousands upon thousands of tiny little 7 k files with titles like 654fm684jnyffn684 clogging up my folders. I've deleted them and then found out they have something to do with files I want to keep. I created a Junk folder to get them out of the way but that created problems and now it doesn't give me the option of putting them back into the My Documents folder. I'm thinking they might be addresses to those files but have no clue.

I've tried getting rid of the 'libraries" so it will be more like Vista but that only helped a little.

I downloaded some images from my camera and cannot save them to My Pictures because I can't call up that tree. The only options I can find are to turn them in Zip files, email them or some other worthless option.

I'm sure that in 4-5 years Windows will have this fixed right before they force us to buy another bug ridden operating system.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Windows 7 is now being used more then XP, Windows 7 is turning into the next new XP, as it is the closest to it closer then 8 that is is no lie.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Don't let anybody tell you that Linux is free from viruses or hacking intrusions. Linux operators have to take security seriously.


Linux _server_ operators may have to take security seriously, but in my experience Linux _desktop_ operators will be just fine even if they never give it a thought. I have 8 or 10 users on various flavors of Linux, most of them online for at least several hours every day, for years at a time with no updates and no security measures whatsoever except passwords, and none has ever been hit with any sort of malware. That's one reason it never ceases to amaze me, the expense and trouble many go to just so they can keep running Windows.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Just so nobody gets the wrong idea from that, you still need to update Linux and Linux packages to patch security holes and bugs. That's particularly true for servers that are exposed to the Internet 24/7. There are some nasty rootkits & worms out there, and hackers will attempt brute force attacks against any machine they discover. You need to run security software, scan your clients' FTP sites for viruses & old applications with vulnerabilities, and update your server application packages regularly.
> 
> Don't let anybody tell you that Linux is free from viruses or hacking intrusions. Linux operators have to take security seriously.


 So true.
Yes they can effected.
Just like once was said Macs are safe and you don;t have to run any protection either. Not so anymore~! I been running virus protection for over 3 years now on this iMac. As there are a few malware bad guys floating around. And yes Linux is not safe anymore either. Anybody that is connected to the net, is subject to attacks and viruses no matter what OS you are using now. It just is not a safe place anymore without have a good set up for such things and to protect ones self and computers from getting infected.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Good luck on getting Windows 7 now if your ordering new hardware. I ordered Win 7 on this one and it came with 8 and when I called the manufacturer to ask why I didn't get what I had ordered I was told they were no longer allowed to downgrade new build systems to 7.

I ended up using the tips and hacks in this article to use the features of 8 to make it more useable for me after uninstalling all the metro touch screen junk.

http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti..._tricks_and_hacks?taxonom---=125&pageNumber=1

If you add the GodMode folder to a Win 8 desktop screen the easiest way is to highlight and copy the code line from the step 1 of the article and paste it into the new file name field of the folder your creating .



When the manufacturer made their purchase follow up call to me the other day asking how I liked my new system, I let them have it with both barrels and told them I had to use suggestions from I.T admins I know and articles on tweaks and hacks to butcher apart and reassemble their POS build package and Win 8 to make it more of a walk in the park navigation able desktop PC than the computer version of a escape from Parris Island trying to navigate through the crappy O/S shell and all their worthless apps and included features which I specifically told the rep who took my order I did not want installed.

Even after telling the fool that I had voided both my software and hardware warranties the same day the system arrived, he tried selling me a two year extended warranty. :rotfl:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Linux _server_ operators may have to take security seriously, but in my experience Linux _desktop_ operators will be just fine even if they never give it a thought. I have 8 or 10 users on various flavors of Linux, most of them online for at least several hours every day, for years at a time with no updates and no security measures whatsoever except passwords, and none has ever been hit with any sort of malware. That's one reason it never ceases to amaze me, the expense and trouble many go to just so they can keep running Windows.


Like Windows, it's easy to update Linux. Ubuntu users can do it with the "apt-get update" command. I use Red Hat flavor products so I use the "yum update" command instead. I run it regularly as a cron job and have the output emailed to me.

Honestly, I don't know why you wouldn't update Linux.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Honestly, I don't know why you wouldn't update Linux.


Well, in the case of one of my machines, it's because it's running an old version that hasn't been supported in 3 years and I haven't got around to reinstalling it yet. In the case of the others, simple as manually updating is, it's beyond what most of them want to (or can) do. Those using Ubuntu have automatic updates turned on. For the others, I'm testing a cronjob; working fine so far, but I want to be sure it's bulletproof before deploying it.

For the average Linux desktop system, updating is always a good idea, but there's no reason it really has to be done unless one wants to install software.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

The non-support of XP is why I looked for and found a Windows 7, refurbished CPU. My old HP couldn't fit Windows 7 on it, plus I didn't want to pay for the new Windows 7 OS in the box so I found a CPU on e-bay. Also purchased a KVM switch so I could use both with one monitor, mouse and keyboard. (one CPU has Windows 7 and one has XP) Have yet to figure out the printer. New-to-me computer is NOT wireless capable yet.

I really like XP and did not want to be forced to use Windows 8. Yuck.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Liberty'sGirl said:


> The non-support of XP is why I looked for and found a Windows 7, refurbished CPU. My old HP couldn't fit Windows 7 on it


That's a big problem with XP, much of the hardware of that generation doesn't have software drivers for Windows Vista or 7. A lot of computers will be rendered obsolete in April 2014. The good news is that there are lots of used dual-core processor laptops available at eBay in the $100-$150 range that will work fine with Windows 7.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> That's a big problem with XP, much of the hardware of that generations doesn't have software drivers for Windows Vista or 7. A lot of computers will be rendered obsolete in April 2014. The good news is that there are lots of used dual-core processor laptops available at eBay in the $100-$150 range that will work fine with Windows 7.


And XP you can not go over IE8.
And some web sites now you MUST have a newer version of IE to even get on the site, OR run a different Browser. So all in all Changes are and will be coming the more XP is going by the wayside.

They are at IE10 I believe now. and XP users can not go over IE8. Not good


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Of course, the main reason Microsoft is retiring Windows XP, is greed. XP is still a very good operating system, but if Microsoft can force thousands of XP users to upgrade to newer Windows products, they stand to make $$$ millions.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

No its business Plain and Simple. Why built a product that will last forever? Can't make money at that after time now can you?
Nope you HAVE to build in a time table SOMEWHERE, SOMETIME, SOMEHOW.
It is NOT greed at all after all XP has lasted close to 14 YEARS, much longer then ANY OS. That is one heck of a track record. But NOW is the time to MOVE ON and get into things that way better features way better capabilities.
Let XP die a peaceful death. it had a very good run. But is not up with what is taking place NOW. Was good in 2001 but 2014 is coming ok so its 13 years LOL

As long as there are people to buy new, NEW will be always there, that IS the American way.


----------



## Allen15 (Apr 18, 2013)

When was the last time you needed to contact Microsoft for a support solution to an XP problem? I'd like to think that if they "drop" support for it, they won't introduce anymore bugs to it, and I'm still happily using it (right now)...

BTW, when the family gets together for network games, we will often drag the group of Windows 98 computers out of the attic for a rousing stint of Doom II, but since Microsoft doesn't support that, we don't invite them to those games 

I have buddies that have sent me patches for the daylight savings time in both Win98 & Win2000. Can't say I've needed much support for anything Microsoft has abandoned (ever).

OTOH, Windows 7 (Professional) is a good choice, because if nothing else, you can run it on new hardware, and you can put it into Windows XP mode  The best of both worlds, so get it while you still can! Just don't get the Home Edition, it won't do that!

These are mainly scare tactics to do what Microsoft has been doing so well for several decades, which would be to make more money.

For the record, I have, use & support all versions of Windows from 3.0 to present, professionally, and I also happily use & support several variants of Linux, MacOS & BSD as part of my job. I personally own & use Windows, Linux, & Mac, but when I'm off work, I will tend to spend most of my computer time at a Windows XP system with remote access to my Windows 7 systems, and all of my servers, unless I'm playing Crysis, or some other FPS game that uses DX10 or higher - then I go upstairs and sit in front of the Windows 7 box 

I ain't skeered...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Allen15 said:


> When was the last time you needed to contact Microsoft for a support solution to an XP problem? I'd like to think that if they "drop" support for it, they won't introduce anymore bugs to it, and I'm still happily using it (right now)...


The issue is that they will drop security update support for newly discovered vulnerabilities. There is always a new way to exploit an operating system as complicated as Windows XP.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

TacticalTrout said:


> All of that said, for those familiar with Ubuntu, I simply hate the Unity interface and have moved things over to Mate...the fork of Gnome.


Thanks for the tip about Mate. I'm installing I right now on my laptop. I haven't been happy with gnome since Ubuntu went to unity and you had to install gnome yourself. Unity is just plain terrible.

At work they are scrambling because many of our older pieces of equipment don't talk nicely with Win7 or Win8.


----------

